# Moving to Portugal



## Portugal Bound (Feb 1, 2008)

Hello,
I am looking to relocate from the USA to Portugal in the early fall of 2008 and will be looking for employment or starting a business. I lived in Portugal for two years 1997-1999. *I am fluent in Portuguese*. As an American I know that I will face some challenges while seeking employment, any help or advice on where and how to find employment would be greatly appreciated. My background is in land development, construction and buisness management.

Thanks


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the forums!

It sounds like you've got plenty of experience and the right background to make a go of your move to Portugal. The biggest challenge is always that of getting a visa, because normally you need a valid reason for relocating to the country. Finding that job ahead of time is usually the easiest way to go, particularly if the employer is willing to help with the visa.

You may want to take a look at the EU site on working in Europe: EUROPA - EURES - the European Job Mobility Portal

They have specific information on the various countries in the EU (in various languages) and you might find some of the information there useful in the job search.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## ldslabchick (Feb 19, 2008)

Hey Portugal Bound! My husband was also in Portugal for 2 years 1992-1994 serving a religious mission. We are also going to be relocating to Portugal the spring of 2009 after my husband finishes Chiropractic School. We just returned from a vacation/business research trip and have friends that might be able to help (one is in land development) If you would like contact info, email me directly. Good luck with your move
ldslabchick


----------

